# MN ridders



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey everyone. I currently live in La Crosse, WI but would like to move somewhere in MN that has access to some good trails. Not too far north, would like to stay within 5 or so hours from Sioux Falls, SD. Anyone on here know of any good places?


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

You gotta get up around the nemadgy (sp) forrest. It's a little south of Duluth, but from there north are where most of the trails are. I think St. Croix state park has some to


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya I have been looking for some trails and most are in the Northern 3rd of the state, trying my best to stay close to home and make the family happy.


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

If you do head up that way hit me up. I got a buddy that lives in the twin cities with a brute that's always down for a ride. There's more trails up there than a guy realizes and it's worth the trip


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind. Hey you ever go to Black River Falls trails?


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

No. I stay mostly in northern part. What so they have for trails?


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

They have something like 215 miles of trails, mainly through the woods, only been there once so far. They open Dec 15th, might go see if they are passable, haha, think they just got like 20 inches of snow!


----------



## gusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Might be a little tough with that much snow. Plus it's a cold ride on the wheeler. I might have check it out sometime.


----------

